

Ask HN: How would you describe yourself/your achievements in two sentences? - boggles

I'm working on my online resume and having trouble with the personal statement.<p>There's a part where you have to sum yourself up in two sentences.<p>I guess this is supposed to be where you show your creativity but I can't help feeling that any two-sentence summary of myself is going to fall short in some way.<p>I'm wondering if anyone here could suggest an approach.
======
nfnaaron
What have you done? What are you going to do?

------
iterationx
Write a big paragraph, then reduce it.

